# mk4 12v kinetic vrt



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I need a 3" downpipe for my stage 3 kinetic vrt. What is a decent option? I've seen atp downpipes but they say they are only compatible with the atp exhaust mani.Haven't really seen any other options other than the atp 3" dp for the mk4.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

have you contacted CTS?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

No I will though. By the way, my 6262 will be going on my vr soon. I Have cams,and will have a 3'' dp to a 3" exhaust,and a shortrunner. The rest is the kinetic stage 3 kit plus the 6262. What kind of power can i expect from a 6262 t3 .82? I'm hoping to be able to run close to 20psi with a new tune and possibly water/meth. Just haven't really been able to find any other dyno #'s for this turbo on a vr. (Searched on google and read the whole custom vrt set up thread)If anybody has a rough guestimate that would be great.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Lets put it on my friends dyno when you finish her up... but I'll guess roughly 400... and yes cts offers a 3" dp for the kinetic kit...:beer:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome! Sounds like a plan to me. Thanks for answering all of my probably dumb questions :laugh:. I went onto cts turbo and there wasn't a 3" for the mk4 on the website. But I'll give them a call tomorrow and place an order. 400hp would be great thats exactly what I'm hoping for.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i just checked cts website and they have the 3" dp for a mk3 vrt... im not sure if it will fit on a mk4 but i think it should as there isnt really any difference between the mk3 and mk4 vrt kits... but call and ask anyways :beer:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> i just checked cts website and they have the 3" dp for a mk3 vrt... im not sure if it will fit on a mk4 but i think it should as there isnt really any difference between the mk3 and mk4 vrt kits... but call and ask anyways :beer:


dog-bone issue perhaps


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

just call CTS / Kinetic / PDR Diesel they can get you the 3" for mk4


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> i just checked cts website and they have the 3" dp for a mk3 vrt... im not sure if it will fit on a mk4 but i think it should as there isnt really any difference between the mk3 and mk4 vrt kits... but call and ask anyways :beer:


The turbo orientation is completely different between Mk3 & Mk4 if you are using the Kinetic manifold, (ie side of turbine discharge/downpipe connection: Mk3-driver/Mk4-pass). For a long time Kinetic did *not *offer a Mk4 compatible 3" downpipe, maybe that has changed by now. I have always gone custom downpipe for 3 or larger on a Mk4.


----------



## all_individual (Feb 16, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> The turbo orientation is completely different between Mk3 & Mk4 if you are using the Kinetic manifold, (ie side of turbine discharge/downpipe connection: Mk3-driver/Mk4-pass). For a long time Kinetic did *not *offer a Mk4 compatible 3" downpipe, maybe that has changed by now. I have always gone custom downpipe for 3 or larger on a Mk4.


I recently asked if they made one for a 24V Mk4 but they did not. I think they've only got the Mk3 T3 and T4 available right now.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

all_individual said:


> I recently asked if they made one for a 24V Mk4 but they did not. I think they've only got the Mk3 T3 and T4 available right now.


Custom is the way to go if you have the means. :thumbup:

I've not seen a mass produced 3" downpipe for Kinetic 12V Mk4 setups but then again I have not looked for one within the past 3-4 yrs.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks guys,going to have a custom 3" dp made.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

who is making it and how much?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

haven't gotten that far yet haha


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a 3" v-band dp from kinetic, but it's 24v

although it would pretty much be the same no? (with the kinetic exhaust manifold anyway)


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I brought the car to a shop and they can't get a 3" downpipe to fit because of space with the mk4 kinetics manifold. It drops down too far which would explain why one isn't sold. I'm hoping I can buy a used atp exhaust mani and a 3"dp and then not have to have them fab one. But there were a bunch of other issues as well. :banghead:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

had a custom one made for mine, does fit 


find a new shop

and 2.5" to 3" woke my car up, then i sold it :|

here the thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5397295-Changed-from-2.5-quot-to-3-quot

:beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

where did you bring your car?

can you post a couple of pics of your engine bay?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

excelerate in branford. I'll check to see if I have any.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150371678267464&set=t.599888222&type=3&theater 

that is one from facebook I don't know if that will work though 

edit: it works but you might have to add me


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

bring it to HOAP... 123 Union City Road, Prospect (203 768 9351)... tell them I sent you...

they are friends of mine over there and mostly do custom hondas but the owner Gaz is a VW guy :thumbup: 

i can be there tomorrow if you want to stop by and tell them what you want to do...:beer:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

wow that'd be awesome man I appreciate it,I have work at noon tomorrow though,and the car is all the way in branford right now (I'm an hour 10 away from there and I have work at 5pm today and no ride there haha) I would probably be able to do it early next week though.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

well whenever you can get the car and want to bring it there just let me know... it shouldnt be that hard or take long to make that dp for your car... well as long as the lifts are empty... :beer:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome! :beer::beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

CTdubbin7 said:


> I brought the car to a shop and they can't get a 3" downpipe to fit because of space with the mk4 kinetics manifold. It drops down too far which would explain why one isn't sold.


That is pretty poor on the shop's behalf, even 3.5" on a Mk4 is a relatively easy fit. 

I will try to post a pic later.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Talked to my friend and he said to bring the car down to the shop so he can take a look on what can be done... :thumbup:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome :thumbup: I have off tuesday and wednesday so I'll definitely bring it down.

edit- going to pick up my car in Branford tomorrow. Gonna bring the car to HOAP on wednesday.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That is pretty poor on the shop's behalf, even 3.5" on a Mk4 is a relatively easy fit.
> 
> I will try to post a pic later.


well with the mk4 kinetic kit,the compressor and turbo face the opposite way of almost every other kit. That is what they are saying is the problem. But if the guy a few posts up got a 3" dp made for it then it obviously can be done. The shop now wants to charge me half an hour labor too for putting it on the lift and checking it out :facepalm:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Wow that is gay! Get ur car out of there asap!


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> Wow that is gay! Get ur car out of there asap!


pickin her up tomorrow,then I'll bring it to HOAP on wednesday. I'm gonna give him a call tomorrow.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

CTdubbin7 said:


> well with the mk4 kinetic kit,the compressor and turbo face the opposite way of almost every other kit. That is what they are saying is the problem. But if the guy a few posts up got a 3" dp made for it then it obviously can be done. The shop now wants to charge me half an hour labor too for putting it on the lift and checking it out :facepalm:


Yep, very familiar with the Kinetic manifold and Mk4's. I also *know *that 3.5" can fit on that car no problem. *ALL *of my cars have a/c and the other accessories so it really is no issue. Get a proper fabricator.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

when you say faces opposite, which way are you talking about? does the compressor face the drivers or passengers side?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Yep, very familiar with the Kinetic manifold and Mk4's. I also *know *that 3.5" can fit on that car no problem. *ALL *of my cars have a/c and the other accessories so it really is no issue. Get a proper fabricator.


Wasn't saying you were wrong at all just saying what they told me the problem was. And to the guy directly above me the compressor faces the drivers side. If I was less of an easy going guy I would have a few bad things to say about this shop and I'm going to leave it at that.

EDIT- I'm an idiot v-dubbulyuh just reread the thread and see that you already mentioned how the compressor is facing the other way on the mk4 kinetic as opposed to the mk3


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

The main issue is replicating the Kinetic style DP (the 180 deg off the turbine). As your diameter goes up from 2.5" that loop becomes to bulbous and pushed the DP outwards to the passenger side. There are a few ways around this; tighten up on the bend radius coming off the turbine (ie have your 180 deg sit closer to the turbo than Kinetic did on their 2.5" or you can come off the turbine at 90 deg then make subsequent bends to get the DP out towards the tunnel.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

*Any new news?*

Well, I'm bringing this back up to see what the OP finally ended up doing. I myself am in dire need of a 3" dp for my mk4 vrt. 

Op, did you end up getting one made that fit? If so, how much did he end up charging? I'd be willing to give him more business and pay for one + shipping if he'd be willing to make another one. If he needs yours as a reference, I'd be more than happy to pay you a bit for your time and troubles. My problem is finding one that's been made and fits...the rest should be easy as it can be replicated. Tbh, if I get one made ill prob just go ahead and have him make a few more to sell and share with fellow vrt owners(not to profit...just to help a person like you and I out). Or better yet, if you can tell me how the 3" differed from the 2.5" dp, I can have them just use my 2.5 as a reference but make those specific changes to the new one. I just don't understand how there isn't 3's for mk4's on the market...people do it which means it CAN be done but no one wants to mass produce the product. 

Anyhow, sorry for the long ass post. I'm just desperately in need of a 3" for my stage 3 kinetic. 

TIA:beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

the OP had his 3" dp made by my friend... he will need the car at his shop to make another piece... its a tight fit... my suggestion is to find a local fab shop and have them make u ur custom dp for ur car...


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> the OP had his 3" dp made by my friend... he will need the car at his shop to make another piece... its a tight fit... my suggestion is to find a local fab shop and have them make u ur custom dp for ur car...


Ya it looks like the only real option at this point.


----------

